# Madrid Route



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Can anyone tell me about road works at Madrid, and which is the best route through Madrid from Bilbao to La Manga?


----------



## 94431 (May 1, 2005)

Hi MikeJ,

Here is the text from Don re Madrid ring road. We'll be at Camping La Manga from 23rd Feb after a couple of weeks near Valencia. Rally at La Manga was full until then so we joined up with the CCC rally at Moncofa first! Is this where you'll be staying?

Best wishes,
Shiner

MADRID RING ROAD.
With the completion of the Madrid ring road transiting the city is now very easy. It's a very well engineered "Spaghetti" junction, I set the cruise control at 60 mph and maintained that speed for most of the trip round the ring road. For rapid entry/exit to the city there are the R (rapid) routes they are clearly marked "Peaje/Toll" We used R4 to exit the city and it cost us €7.05 for the 56 km journey well worth the expense to avoid the very heavy traffic leaving the city.

If you are transiting the city from the north (E5/A1) to the south (E5/A4) just follow this route.

From E5/A1
Take M50, Head towards E90 A2 Zaragoza M45 A3 A4

Head towards R3 Valencia E901 A3 Valencia A4 R4 A42 R5

E5 A4 Cordoba Exit 46. Or for rapid route follow signs R4.

These instructions might seem complicated but they are easy to follow. If by any chance you do get lost just follow any A4/R4 Cordoba sign.
In Spain the motorways are called Autovia and Autopista, normally the Autovia is free and the Autopista is a toll road. The Autovia is signed A, while the Autopista is signed AP. There could be some exceptions.


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Shiner
Thanks for info. Very useful.
Bon Voyage. Have a great time. Save some sun for us.
MikeJ


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

MIKEJ said:


> Can anyone tell me about road works at Madrid, and which is the best route through Madrid from Bilbao to La Manga?


Mike,

When are you going? We're doing the same route in early March. Are you staying on the La Manga site?

Dougie.


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Dougie 
We are going next Sunday 11th. Should have been there now, but thanks to AT Ferries cancelling we have had to postpone it and go by P&O, and this is the earliest we could get a ferry. We are heading for La Manga for a few days but hope to get as far as Seville eventually. Unfortunately because of commitments we have to return on 14th March. This is our first time learning curve. 
Have a good trip. 
MikeJ


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

MIKEJ said:


> Hi Dougie
> We are going next Sunday 11th. Should have been there now, but thanks to AT Ferries cancelling we have had to postpone it and go by P&O, and this is the earliest we could get a ferry. We are heading for La Manga for a few days but hope to get as far as Seville eventually. Unfortunately because of commitments we have to return on 14th March. This is our first time learning curve.
> Have a good trip.
> MikeJ


We plan to arrive at La Manga on 8th March, so I guess you'll be gone by then from what you say.

Dougie.


----------



## 94431 (May 1, 2005)

Hi MikeJ, 

Last spoke to you last week before we left home for Spain! Now here at Moncofa near Valencia and can report that there were no problems en route from Bilbao all way down to Med. Don's instructions re Madrid were spot on - easy peasy!!!! Snow seen on Mountain tops but roads perfectly clear. Very cold at overnight stop at la Cabrera but much milder at coast! We had torrential rainstorm during last night but today clear blue skies and about 20 degrees, although strong winds. 
Thanks again to Don if you read this! 
Best wishes, 
Shiner


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Shiner said:


> Hi MikeJ,
> Last spoke to you last week before we left home for Spain! Now here at Moncofa near Valencia and can report that there were no problems en route from Bilbao all way down to Med. Don's instructions re Madrid were spot on - easy peasy!!!! Snow seen on Mountain tops but roads perfectly clear. Very cold at overnight stop at la Cabrera but much milder at coast! We had torrential rainstorm during last night but today clear blue skies and about 20 degrees, although strong winds.
> Thanks again to Don if you read this!
> Best wishes,
> Shiner


Shiner,

That's encouraging - thanks. We'll be hitting that road in 3 weeks & carrying on right down to La Manga - yay. 

Icy conditions here - freezing east wind with sleet & snow - so you're missing nothing.

Dougie.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Shiner said:
 

> Hi MikeJ,
> 
> Last spoke to you last week before we left home for Spain! Now here at Moncofa near Valencia and can report that there were no problems en route from Bilbao all way down to Med. Don's instructions re Madrid were spot on - easy peasy!!!! Snow seen on Mountain tops but roads perfectly clear. Very cold at overnight stop at la Cabrera but much milder at coast! We had torrential rainstorm during last night but today clear blue skies and about 20 degrees, although strong winds.
> Thanks again to Don if you read this!
> ...


Hi Shiner

Glad you made it down OK and you found the info helpful.

The forecast is not good for the next few days, I find by using the ski weather site HERE that I can get a more accurate forecast. If you play around with it you can get all sorts of info.

Regards

Don


----------



## 94431 (May 1, 2005)

Hi |Dougie,
If yhou are coming down to the CCC rally at La Manga, we'll be there till 12th March. Moving to thta site after couple of weeks here at Camping Monmar. Look out for Autotrail Scout with "Doris II" emblazoned on it! Weather lovely here at Moncofa again today!!!
Cheers,
Shiner


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Shiner said:


> Hi |Dougie,
> If yhou are coming down to the CCC rally at La Manga, we'll be there till 12th March. Moving to thta site after couple of weeks here at Camping Monmar. Look out for Autotrail Scout with "Doris II" emblazoned on it! Weather lovely here at Moncofa again today!!!
> Cheers,
> Shiner


We're not coming for/with/to the rally (didn't know of it actually) but simply because we love the area. We'll be arriving around lunchtime on Thursday 8th March so we'll definitely look out for you. Ours'll be the blue Rexhall in the avatar, but you'll no doubt see (hear) the blue & yellow Trabi cabrio first. 

Weather carp here in Blighty again today. :evil:

Dougie.


----------

